
Would you benefit from having a mobile app to tour historic sites? - mrainer
Greetings,<p>I have a passion for local history and road trips that I combined to create Heritage Trek. This project is a product of my frustration in not finding one online source of information and tools to plan and conduct comprehensive tours of historic sites. This includes not only the high-profile sites but the lost and&#x2F;or obscure sites in local communities, off the beaten path. Inevitably, conversations with locals (during our road trips) highlighted the history we were missing. This project integrates local knowledge into mobile apps facilitating self-drive tours of historic sites. I believe our project value is creating unique heritage touring experiences and increasing historical awareness to promote site preservation and travel through communities to enhance local economies.<p>Please have a look at my Heritage Trek project page (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;heritage-trek.launchrock.com&#x2F;)to learn more.  Sign up and answer our questionnaire and get a free, one-year subscription!<p>Thanks!<p>Mike Rainer
======
willio58
You should have made this a show HN and linked the post directly to the site.

